# CT Scans for the Supersized?



## shinyapple (May 19, 2010)

I apologize if this duplicates another thread, but I did a search and couldn't find anything. 

I am in need of a CT scan! Following the eye rolling incident at the hospital when the CNA entered my weight as kgs rather than pounds and I was under the impression they could accommodate me (they do WLS), I still need to get a CT of my pancreas. I haven't been able to find a facility that has a machine that can do the procedure on my 530 lb. body, aside from me traveling to the Mayo Clinic to have it done. 

So...supersized folks of Dims, do you have any suggestions or resources I can pursue? I am in Utah, but it is looking to me like I will have to travel as it is to get this done. It's necessary though and I'm fine with that. Any advice would be much appreciated since I need to do this sooner than later. 

Thanks in advance for your ideas :happy:


----------



## moore2me (May 30, 2010)

Dear ShinyApple,

I am so sorry about taking so long to answer you. I honestly only read your post tonight. You probably have solved this problem by now, for better or worse. However, I will attempt to answer it for someone who may need the facts at a later time.

They do make CT scans that will hold up to 615 pounds. The CT that will do this is called a *Siemens Somatom Senasation Open*. I do not have a list of where they are in Utah, but I am trying to get the manufacturer to give me one. The manufacturer is Siemens. I have listed some of their numbers in the US below. They have websites for the US. They are based in Europe and also have offices in Canada. I have attached a picture of what one looks like also. You can download a product brochure of one too. I imagine there are some of these in Utah. It's just a matter of hunting them down.

This brand has a weight limit of 615 pounds.
*SOMATOM Sensation Open* - Technical Specifications
http://www.medical.siemens.com/weba...-1~a_productId~e_142089~a_storeId~e_10001.htm

(Numbers to try at the manufactuer's.)
phone Service Center at* 1-800-888-7436*.
To contact a sales representative for medical equipment and IT solutions sales call *1-888-826-9702*
For updates on installed Siemens CT machines call *1-888-222-9944 ext 2*

I have sent their customer service an email requesting information on where the machines are in Utah. 

Also, I would recommend you start calling hospitals (bigger ones first) radiology depts and ask if they have such devices. Ask if they know who does. You could also ask hospital departments who use a lot of CTs like urology, gynocology, etc. if they know where one is. 

(The following is a quote from the the brochure listed at the bottom.)
*High-Capacity Patient Table
 Increase your scanning capability for patients weighing up to 280 kg/or 615 lbs.
 Scan with confidence using special obese patient scan protocols.*

http://www.medical.siemens.com/siem...files/brochures/ct_somatom_sensation_open.pdf 

View attachment siemens ct.jpg


----------



## shinyapple (Sep 3, 2010)

Moore2Me -

I apologize for taking so long to reply to this as well. Things have been a bit busy, but I appreciate your input.

I was, in fact, able to have a CT scan on the exact type of machine you mentioned. I had already been referred to the Mayo Clinic in Minnesota and one of their affiliated hospitals has it. Unfortunately, the scan was not successful, but a separate procedure allowed them to find what they were looking for.

If others are looking for this kind of CT scanner, there is one at St. Mary's Hospital in Rochester, MN. I cannot say enough good things about the quality of care and the way I was treated as a patient of the Mayo Clinic. It was the way I wish every medical community could run.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2010)

Dear ShinyApple,

I am glad you found a suitable CAT scanner. I wish one could have been located closer to your home (I'm pretty sure there are some that exist, finding out where is work). But it's good you found the Mayo Clinic and caring doctors, nurses and adequate diagnostic equipment for your tests. I hope you're okay.

Thanks for letting me know how your search turned out.
'
M2M


----------

